# How far do you consider "walking distance" with a toddler?



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

In our eternal quest for a house to buy, we are looking at a nice house that is relatively deep within a residential area, with a mile long walk to the city center (where many of the fun activities are). Other fun and useful places are a mile away in other directions. Close by we would have a lovely little park, and a couple of shops, and that's about it.

With no toddler in tow, I think that a mile is a pretty short walk. But with a toddler (and soon a new babe too) I'm wondering if a mile will be walkable at all? Will I end up feeling housebound all day? We have a car, but it's really important to us not to have a lifestyle where we use the car on a daily basis.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I'd only consider that kind of distance with a stroller and a toddler who didn't mind riding in it. It's too far to carry him (maybe if you're stronger than I am ...) and he certainly won't walk that far. Actually, one block is too far if I were expecting him to walk by himself.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

My LYS is about 3/4 of a mile from our house I've walked it with DS in a sling. However, I will only do it in _very_ nice weather, and DS is in the "zero percentile" so he only weighs about 20 lbs.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i don't think a mile is too far.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

That really depends on four things: 1) the weather; 2) your own strength (can you carry a babe and/or push a stroller and/or carry a babe and a toddler if your toddler gets tuckered out?); 3) your own children's personalities, moods, and feelings; 4) everyone's health.

I walk about a mile every morning and again in the afternoon when I take my ds (6) to school with my dd (2.5) in her stroller. There are some days when she hops out and walks happily all by herself most of the way there and back... and some days when she won't even walk down the stairs by herself.









There have been days when I have taken them hiking, out 3 or 4 miles total, and they've been totally fine and happy the entire walk..... and other days that, again, my dd won't even walk down the stairs to get out of our home.

And obviously when *I'm* feeling under the weather it's a bit much to deal with...








: good luck!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

It's going to depend on the kid and the mood they are in that day. We are about 1/10 of a mile to the school dd will be going to kindy at in the fall. I plan to take our stroller with us every day. Even if ds wants to start out walking there is no gaurantee he will be happy to walk and hold my hand when we cross the busy road in front of the school. There is also no guarantee he will be happy to walk back home. With the short distance it would be easy to do a back carry there and back home, but it's easier for him to get in and out of a stroller.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I would expect a 3 yr. old to be able to walk a mile, but I don't know about a 2 yr. old, and definitely not a 1 yr. old. It'd be really easy with a stroller, of course.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Depends on the kid.

My oldest is quite the walker, walked over 6 miles when she was 4, came back to camp and ran around till bed time. AMAZING.

My 4 yo can walk fine now but when she 1-2 she liked to be packed rather than carried.

My 2yo can walk a mile as long as its not steep. She can walk 2 miles if shes in the mood









My oldest definitely takes after me, as a child I could walk and walk and walk and walk.


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

I think it depends on what your child is used to. Since dd started walking she's been able to walk really far. At 18 months a 2 miles walk is easily do-able with her. Slow, but do-able!








Ds on the other hand was only ready to walk further than a mile at a time at around 2.5. There were other issues there though and had there not been I have tbh that the expectation that he walked further eariier would have been there. But then I haven't got a stroller. I use a sling if they get tired or I'm in a bit of a hurry and the rest of the time they walk. That's just our lifestyle though. If you think it would be too far for your toddler to walk would you be able to use a stroller and put the baby in a sling?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i don't think a mile is too long for any age. i think that if it is part of your lifestyle, the child will pick a way to be included- which ever way is comfortable- walking/stroller/carrier/a mixture of each.

we walk a lot and sometimes people look as if i am crazy letting my little dd walk up a big hill by herself. but she likes it. the ergo is great for days when we need to speed it up a bit or when she isn't in the mood for walking. she is only 22 pounds though.
mcs


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

How much does your toddler walk? I am actually surprised at how much my toddler (20 months) can walk - he regularly walks a mile when we take walks in the park without seeming the least bit tired. I sometimes carry him just because I want to get somewhere faster, but if I'm not in a hurry, he will happily walk an hour or more.

You could always use a stroller; the situation you describe is why they exist,







.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

DS is almost 27 months and he will walk the whole way to dd school and back which is a total of 10 blocks round trip. I think that on average 12 blocks= a mile. If your trip to town is 1 mile each way I think that it is to far as ds loves to walk but he could never do twice as long.. If your dc likes the stroller you could sling the baby and push the toddler.. even if dc rides only half the way it could work.


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

We are going to be experimenting with this this week. The library is 5 blocks from our new house, and DH starts work tomorrow, so we wont have a car available. I think I'll take the stroller, but it will probably be a while before we actually get to the library-I'm not in very goods shape







We will just be walking until get tired, then stroll/carry home, until we can walk longer distances. I hope it works out for you (and me







)


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

A toddler will only be that way for a short time. For us a mile was a long walk when I have a 5,3, and newborn. But now they are 12, 9, and 6 that mile is irrelevant.

Buy the home even if it is a mile. It possibly being to far to walk will pass quickly.


----------

